# SATA to eSATA connection help



## Milly101 (Dec 28, 2009)

My mother board has SATA connections on it. I currently have a HDD and DVD-R hooked up to it. I have free connectors and wanted to to be able to have an eSATA connection on the front of my PC so I could hook up my eSATA portable key.

Is there some kinda kit that I can have that hook up to that SATA plug on my motherboard and put in one of my 3.5" or 5.25" bays so i can hook up my key in the front of the PC? or do i have to get one of those PCI cards ??

Thanx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Here's one for a 3.5" bay but I have never done any business with the retailer.

http://www.cooldrives.com/4podebrfores.html


----------



## Milly101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Here's one for a 3.5" bay but I have never done any business with the retailer.
> 
> http://www.cooldrives.com/4podebrfores.html



hmm it says it is for scsi cut out, is that the same as the 3.5?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Milly101 said:


> hmm it says it is for scsi cut out, is that the same as the 3.5?


Yes


----------

